# [OT] Überzeugung eines unwissenden Windowsnutzers

## Jinidog

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Freundin von ihrem WindowsXP befreien und Linux installieren.

Sie möchte das auch, weil sie bei mir sieht, wie toll Linux funktioniert.

Das Problem ist der liebe Vater, der sein Wissen aus Zeitschrifen wie "Tomorrow" und "ComputerBILD" zieht umd Argumenten wie: "Windows ist das beste Betriebssystem", "95% der Computernutzer können irren", "überall wird Windows gearbeitet, deswegen soll sie auch mit Windows arbeiten" leifert.

Ich suche nun einen Artikel, der die Vorzüge von Linux ins Licht stellt und diese etwas rückständigen Ansichten aushebeln kann.

----------

## aZZe

Bist du Johannes der Täufer und musst jeden bekehren? Wenn er doch meint er wisse alles, dann lass ihn doch! Mach dein Ding Ding und fertig. Es muss nicht wirklich jeder Linux benutzen....der Typ und dein Beitrag ist ein Beispiel dafür.

----------

## Jinidog

Was er macht, ist mir egal.

Ich will nur auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin Linux installieren können.

----------

## equinox0r

na google spuckt sicherlich einiges zu diesem thema aus ..

ausserdem könntest du ihm ja mal dein tolles gentoo zeigen, ihn vielleicht damit überzeugen .. bau ihm noch ein paar bluescreens in die windose ein, dann hast ihn vielleicht *g*

----------

## think4urs11

es ist der PC deiner Freundin und nicht der ihres Vaters, oder?

Das sagt eigentlich alles - Volljährigkeit vorausgesetzt.

Ansonsten - parallel installieren und nur noch Linux nutzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Jinidog

Das WindowsXP auf dem Rechner ist praktisch nicht mehr benutzbar, da die Hälfte Anwendungen nicht mehr läuft und der Rechner seit einem Virenbefall fünf zum Starten braucht.

Aber er will das mit Hilfe seiner "Fachzeitschriften" reparieren.

*das will ich sehen*   :Cool: 

Es ist der PC meiner Freundin und es ist in erster Linie das Problem, den Rechner zu mir zu bekommen.

(vor Ort gibt es nur einen Modemanschluss)Last edited by Jinidog on Thu Jul 15, 2004 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Ich suche nun einen Artikel, der die Vorzüge von Linux ins Licht stellt und diese etwas rückständigen Ansichten aushebeln kann.

 

So ein Artikel ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen, du solltest also selber dazu Überlegungen anstellen  :Wink:  Wenn du gegen die "Standard Sprüche" nicht aus dem Buch heraus argumentieren kannst, dann lass es lieber. Nebenbei: Wenn deine Freundin nicht grade Admin werden will (ich nehme mal an, sie ist noch nicht so alt?), dann hat das "Überall wird mit Windows gearbeitet" Argument schon einen gewissen Stellenrang, da Grundkenntnisse in Windows und MS Office bei vielen (Ausbildungs)-Berufen alles andere als irrelevant sind.

----------

## henrynick

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mit einem Dualsystem? Vorführen ist doch eh besser als lesen lassen.

Macht das Equipment das mit?

Ausserdem kannst Du ja auch argumentieren, dass man heute flexibel sein muss -->

siehe silicon.de

http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-cio/detail.php?nr=15317&directory=news-cio

MFG

HenryNick

----------

## Jinidog

Es ist ein Dualsystem geplant, bloß der Herr Vater meint, dass wenn Linux drauf ist, sie nur noch Linux benutzen würde und dass sei so schlimm, weil sie bitte mit Windows umgehen können soll. *kopfverdreh*

Meine Freundin kann völlig ausreichend mit Word und OpenOffice umgehen, sie ist vor allem von den ständigen Abstürzen des Rechners entnervt.

----------

## equinox0r

knall ihn ab ^^

SCNR

----------

## henrynick

... ist das denn für ein System, wenn XP laufend abröchelt. Ohne eine Lanze fürXP brechen zu wollen, aber wenn die Hardware einigermassen passt und man die Grundregeln für XP einhält (also patchen, was das Zeug hält und den Virnscanner nicht vergessen) läuft das einigermaßen stabil.

Versucht es doch mit einem Kompromiss - patcht das XP (da lernt Sie was und der Vater vieleicht auch) und bringt es zum laufen und lasst Euch dafür die Dualbootvariante genehmigen.

Gruß,

HenryNIck

----------

## Lenz

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Es ist ein Dualsystem geplant, bloß der Herr Vater meint, dass wenn Linux drauf ist, sie nur noch Linux benutzen würde und dass sei so schlimm, weil sie bitte mit Windows umgehen können soll. *kopfverdreh*

 

Kann es sein, dass der "Herr Vater" einen Account bei Heise hat? *SCNR*

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

naja: also, wenn du XP nicht zum laufen kriegst, wie willst du dann Linux zum laufen kriegen  :Smile: 

ich hatte mit WinXP NIE Probleme. Viren hatte ich auch nie... 

ciao

----------

## Jinidog

Ich habe keine Lust, mit XP meine Zeit zu verschwenden.

Gentoo habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals sehr erfolgreich zum Laufen gekriegt.

Ich habe früher immer Windows98 benutzt und muss nun jedes Mal fluchen, wenn ich versuche, dass zu Kompatibilitätszwecken zu installieren.

----------

## Marlo

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte eine Freundin ... befreien und Linux installieren.
> 
> 

 

Ich wollte meine Freundinnen nie befreien. Ich wollte immmmer .....was anderes.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Jinidog

Ich bin halt Idealist.

----------

## think4urs11

Der Herr Vater traut seiner Tochter aber wenig Eigenständigkeit zu..

"... würde dann nur noch Linux..."

ja na und? Ich würde ihn mal fragen ob er seiner Tochter nicht soviel Eigenintelligenz zutraut das sie selbst entscheidet welches der Systeme sie wofür benutzt. Wie soll das Mädel denn jemals selbstständig werden wenn Papi immer Händchen hält? Ich an ihrer Stelle hätte dem schon lange erzählt das ich MEINE Erfahrungen mit MEINEM PC so machen werde wie ICH das für richtig halte.

Und wenn ihr Linux gefällt - fein; wenn nicht - auch fein. Aber sie hat in jedem Fall etwas dabei GELERNT und zwar fürs Leben. U.a. das es mehr gibt als nur ein Betriebssystem...

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen Word fürs Texten zu nehmen - ist nunmal defacto DER Standard, aber zum Surfen immer noch IE ... *graus*

Es gibt schließlich immerhin sogar von US-Ministerien die offizielle Empfehlung IE nicht mehr zu benutzen weil zu buggy.

Außerdem (meine Meinung) - wer mit Linux umgehen kann kommt auch sehr schnell an einer Windowsbüchse klar; andersrum hingegen...

genug aufgeregt...

----------

## _hephaistos_

hier könnten wir gleich ein "poll" anhängen und fragen, wie alt deine "freundin" ist  :Smile: 

----------

## plate

Na, dann mal ran an die Buletten. Strategisch gehst du am besten folgendermaßen vor:

Obrigkeitshörigkeit ausnutzen - Der Migrationsleitfaden des Bundesinnenministeriums zeigt, dass staatlicherseits "der Abbau von Software-Monokulturen" zu fördern ist. Dabei ist in den letzten zwölf Monaten der Trend zur Open-Source-Software in den Behörden bereits weg von Serverumgebungen hin zu PC-Arbeitsplätzen fortgeschritten. Welcher verantwortungsbewusste Vater könnte sich diesem Fortschritt versagen, wenn es um die berufliche Zukunft seines Augäpfelchens geht?

Zukunftsangst schüren - Ohne profunde Kenntnis der Technik kommt das Mensch - weiblicherdings wie männlicherweis - heute nicht mehr weit. Zum Verständnis der Innereien eines Computers gehört allerdings auch der selbstverfreiliche Umgang mit Betriebssystemen aller Art. Auch dem dümmsten Windowsnutzer muss klar sein, dass die Registry nicht der einzige Weg sein kann, die Elektronik des summenden Kastens unter dem Schreibtisch zu steuern. PCs moderner junger Menschen sollten heute mindestens vier oder fünf verschiedene Betriebssysteme zur Auswahl haben, um die methodischen Unterschiede bei der Beherrschung der Hardware demonstrieren zu können. Biete deshalb an, neben Linux auch noch FreeBSD, BeOS und Plan 9 zu installieren...

Kriminelle Horrorszenarien entwerfen - Softwareklau, Raub geistigen Eigentums, mangelndes Unrechtsbewusstsein beim Kopieren von Programmen sind ein Phänomen der Windows-Welt. Linux schafft Rechtssicherheit, weil die Gratissoftware auch wirklich kostenlos ist. Für die Nutzung wild kopierter GPL-Applikationen wird niemand verklagt, während Windowsnutzer immer mit einem Bein im Knast stehen. Hübsch in diesem Zusammenhang ist ein Plakat, das ich neulich am Hackeschen Markt im Windfang der Filmförderungsanstalt zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, Kinogängern aber schon länger bekannt sein dürfte: "Wo ist mein Papa?"Wenn das alles nicht hilft, zeig ihm dieses Forum, wo gebildete Menschen tiefe Vertrautheit mit komplizierter technischer Materie an den Tag legen und bei Bedarf auch mal mit Schiller um sich werfen:  *Quote:*   

> Sire, geben Sie Gedankenfreiheit!

 (Don Carlos, 1. Akt, 10. Auftritt)

----------

## Jinidog

Nicht nötig.

Ich sag's euch.

Sie wird im Oktober 15.

Ich will ihr auch nicht einfach eine Linux-Box hinstellen und dann daran verzweifeln lassen.

In erster Linie muss ich den Rechner wieder zum anständigen Laufen bringen (auch Windows) und wenn der Rechner schon hier ist, soll auch gleich Linux drauf.

Ich denke, es ist für jemanden, der kein Computer-Experte ist, einfacher sich ein bisschen (mit Hilfe) in Linux einzuarbeiten, als für WindowsXP eine Firewall zu konfigurieren und bei den Sicherheitsupdates uptodate zu sein.

Im übrigen wundere ich mich über die Reaktionen dieses Threads.

Ist die Bekehrung nicht ein normales Ansinnen eines Linuxnutzers?  :Smile: 

Meine Mutter versucht allen Leuten mit idealistischen und sicherheitstechnischen Argumenten Linux nahe zu bringen, obwohl sie weder mit Windows noch mit Linux in irgend einer Weise klar kommt.

----------

## ian!

Komischer Vater. Scheinbar sehr absolutistisch.. und ich bin so naiv zu denken wir leben in einer Demokratie..  :Wink: 

Väterchen soll ruhig weiter mit XP arbeiten. Wer sich so verblendet gibt soll mit dem glücklich werden, was M$ ihm da so tolles anbietet. Aber deine Freundin ist ja scheinbar noch zu retten. Also: Nicht aufgeben.  :Wink: 

Vielleicht sollten wir eine Online-Petition "Linux für meine Freundin" ins Leben rufen?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jinidog

Alternative wäre auch eine Bietstellung ins Internet, wer aus oben genannten Gründen bereit ist, in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion den Computer von ihr zu mir zu fahren.   :Smile: 

Wenn ich auf dem Rechner Linux am Laufen habe, kann ich mich ja an die Entwicklung einer Distribution machen: "LFF - Linux für Freundinnen"

----------

## Earthwings

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich auf dem Rechner Linux am Laufen habe, kann ich mich ja an die Entwicklung einer Distribution machen: "LFF - Linux für Freundinnen"

 

Gibts schon, heißt Suse   :Cool: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, um auch (endlich) mal (hoffentlich) produktiv an der "Bekehrung" beizutragen, werd ich dir meine Gründe nennen, warum ich umgestiegen bin.

ich bin vor ca. 3 Monaten umgestiegen. zuerst 1 Monat Dualboot, obwohl ich, nachdem ich gentoo am laufen hatte, nur 2-3x (zum spielen) nach Windows gewechselt bin. nach 1 Monat gabs "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<insert-winpartition-here>" und aus der vfat wurde eine ordentliche ext3.

hier meine Gründe (der ausschlaggebende Grund war, dass mir Windows eines Tages meine Mozilla "Bookmarks" ohne irgendwelche ersichtlichen Gründe "zerschossen" hat!!!):

1) [natürlich] mal etwas anderes (war vorher ca. 5 Jahre unter Windows)

2) wenn ich mal unter Windows ein "ärgeres" Problem hatte, hieß es:

   a) in irgendwelche Foren gehen und hoffen, dass einem einer (gratis) Hilfe anbietet

   b) FORMATIEREN (da ich damals noch kein Netzwerk, keinen Brenner und keine Partitionen hatte [beim 1. Mal] war das HORROR pur)

3) die Registry ist schon auch mitverantwortlich. Mir hat einfach gestunken, dass da Sachen von Programmen drinnen standen, die ich 

   a) gar nicht kannte

   b) schon vor Monaten gelöscht hatte (gibts zwar bei div. config files auch... -> aber eine config aufbehalten find ich eh nicht so schlecht)

4) hab ca. 4-5 gescheiterte Versuche mit Debian & XFree hinter mir. Debian hatte damals eine Version, die einfach nicht mit meinem Laptop laufen wollte (stand sogar in einem bugzilla)... hab mich damals aber auch zu wenig ausgekannt.

 -- hab dann von einem Freund von Gentoo erfahren und probierte natürlich auch das aus: XFree hat auf Anhieb funktioniert  :Smile: 

 >> das ist natürlich kein glänzendes Beispiel für "wenn was nicht funktioniert - nicht verzagen"

5) was mir so gefällt: 

    a) jede Menge config files! man weiß (oder kann nachschauen), wo was drinnensteht, man kann alles "leicht" ändern, als lange in diversten "Registern" in diversen GUIs herumzusuchen

   b) LOGFILES! wenn was unter Linux nicht geht, krieg man (meistens) eine Meldung und so eine Idee, was schief laufen könnte. Hab heute versucht eine WLAN Karte auf dem Läppi meiner Sister zum laufen zu kriegen. Funktioniert hat es nicht (ich glaub die Karte ist kaputt  :Smile: ), aber Fehlermeldung (aussagekräftige) hab ich nirgends bekommen...

   c) ich weiß nicht, aber in meiner Windows Zeit hatte ich nicht viel Glück in Foren. Zu Linux (zB Debian) und natürlich als bestes Beispiel Gentoo gibts HAUFENWEISE docus und hilfsbereite Foren!

6) "emerge" und das Paketsystem ist ein wahnsinn! vor allem, weil man da "WIRKLICH" freie Hand hat und selbst entscheiden darf was man installiert, nicht installiert, zu welcher Version etc.... unter Windows der "UpdateService" war für mich nicht transparent  :Smile: 

7) ich wollte einfach wissen, was dazugehört, div. Sachen (Hardware) zum Laufen zu kriegen. Unter Windows hast du standardmäßig eine riesige Gerätedatenbank und Unterstützung für zig Geräte, die man nie braucht. Unter Linux kannst DU SELBER entscheiden, was für dich wichtig ist und was nicht!

FAZIT: unter Linux (BSD kenn ich (noch) nicht) kann man einfach viel freier entscheiden, was man wirklich will und was nicht (prominentes Beispiel: Internet Explorer  :Smile: )

Es gibt natürlich auch Nachteile! die ich hier aber nicht erwähnen will  :Smile: 

hoffe ich hab nicht zuviel stuss geredet, aber so ungefähr kann ich meinen Wechsel erklären...

hoffe das hilft  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Jinidog

Danke, bin gerade dabei mir was zusammenkopieren.

Dein Erfahrungsbericht kommt dazu  :Smile: 

Legst du Wert auf ein Copyright?  :Smile: 

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Ist die Bekehrung nicht ein normales Ansinnen eines Linuxnutzers? 

 

Nein. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was viele Leute glauben, sind Computer zum arbeiten da, und KEINE Religion.

----------

## ralph

Also wenn der Vater Computerbild liest, dann sollte es doch kein Problem sein, ihn von Linux zu überzeugen:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/6452.html

Kannst ja mal gucken, ob du noch irgendwie an diese Ausgaben rankommst.

----------

## Marlo

```
Die Handlung dieser Oper ist sowohl menschlich wie auch politisch und klerikal sehr komplex. Schiller legt Posa Worte in den Mund, die im 16. Jahrhundert niemals jemand gesagt haben konnte, die aber seine Haltung eindeutig widerspiegeln. Er sagt, nein, er schleudert dem König die Forderung nach Gedankenfreiheit entgegen. Der König wiederum glaubt, und das ist wirklich sein tiefer Glauben, daß nur eine harte Hand der staatszerstörerischen Revolution Einhalt gebieten kann.
```

```
Elisabeth muß sich gleich am Anfang zwischen Liebe und Staatsräson entscheiden, diese Entscheidung beeinflußt die gesamte Oper, ja sie bildet ihre Basis. Dass sie leidet, ist klar, aber sie schafft es, die ganze Zeit über, ihre Würde zu wahren. Niemand wird ihr vorwerfen können, ihren Gatten betrogen zu haben. Dass sie ihn nicht liebt, dafür kann sie natürlich nichts.

Interessant ist an dieser Stelle auch die historische Sicht: Elisabeth war zum Zeitpunkt der Vermählung erst 14 Jahre alt, genauso alt wie Don Carlos.
```

----------

## MatzeOne

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> knall ihn ab ^^
> 
> SCNR

 

gewalt ist keine lösung!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

```
4. Akt, 2. Bild: Rodrigues besucht Don Carlos im Gefängnis, um ihm Lebewohl zu sagen, denn die Papiere, die bei ihm gefunden wurden, verraten seine Schuld. Durch einen Schuss aus dem Hinterhalt wird Rodrigues tödlich getroffen. 
```

----------

## rockhead

ne zweite festplatte nur für linux ist bestimmt ein guter kompromiss

sag dem alten herrn von mir, dass er sehr unmodern denkt

----------

## sense.d

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

>  *equinox0r wrote:*   knall ihn ab ^^
> 
> SCNR 
> 
> gewalt ist keine lösung! 

 

keine gewalt ist auch keine lösung  :Wink: 

zum thema:

wenn deine gute mit office umgehen können soll... ist das doch kein problem: OOffice läuft doch eh unter linux... MSOffice bekommt man über umwegen auch zum laufen...

und ich denke, wenn sie einmal mit linux und OpenOffice klarkommt wird sie sich an jedem M$ System genauso gut zurechtfinden.... 

LinuxNutzer sind abwärtskompatibel zu windows  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Jinidog wrote:*   Ich suche nun einen Artikel, der die Vorzüge von Linux ins Licht stellt und diese etwas rückständigen Ansichten aushebeln kann. 
> 
> So ein Artikel ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen, du solltest also selber dazu Überlegungen anstellen  Wenn du gegen die "Standard Sprüche" nicht aus dem Buch heraus argumentieren kannst, dann lass es lieber. Nebenbei: Wenn deine Freundin nicht grade Admin werden will (ich nehme mal an, sie ist noch nicht so alt?), dann hat das "Überall wird mit Windows gearbeitet" Argument schon einen gewissen Stellenrang, da Grundkenntnisse in Windows und MS Office bei vielen (Ausbildungs)-Berufen alles andere als irrelevant sind.

 

Danke Tobi, wenigstens einer......Thread bitte schließen!

----------

## legine

Grüße.

1) Es ist zwar Richtig das Windows numero uno bei den Chafs ist, aber Mikrosoft hat in den letzten Tagen angekündigt, das sie Massive verluste von Linux erwarten. Da MS eigentlich seine Gewinne von Firmen bezieht ( Die kostenlosen Betriebsysteme für Heimanwender sind kein Gewinnfaktor wenn man mal 5 EURO von einem Heimanwender gegenüber den 200 EURO einer FIMA in bezugsetzt) ist das ein zugeständnis das einige Firmen sich von Windows bewusst zurückziehen.

2) Ich war vor am Anfang des Jahres bei Adabas auf einen Vortrag für ERP Systeme. Dort berichtete Die Firma von anderen Firmen die komplett sich von Windows verabschiedet haben.

3) Für ihm doch mal KDE vor und er soll dir bitte sagen wo dier unterschied zur Bedienung zu Windows ist (Das system darunter ist egal da sie ja kein Admin werden will oder?   :Very Happy:  ) (zusätzlich wäre Evolution zu Outlook oder Open Office zu MS WIndows vergleich auch nicht schlecht.)

4) Du kannst alternativ anbieten das bis er den Virusbefall von Windows gelöst hat. Sie sicher auf Linux arbeiten kann. Er will ja bestimmt auch nicht das die erste Bewerbung desshalb nicht angenommen wird da sie einen Virus mitschickt.

5) Kannst du anführen das die Firmen nicht wirklich daran Interessiert sind das Im bewerbungsschreiben drinne steht:

Bin gut in Office (was so nebenbei bemerkt auch für Open Office gilt.)

sondern das Zertifikationen (alsio ein Blatt Papier) zählen. Wenn er seiner Tochter wirklich etwas in der Richtunmg geben will dann soll sie einen Kurs machen. (Kosten 500 bis 1000 EUR keine Seltenheit  :Smile:  )

6) Kannst ihn ja fragen warum wenn Windows so toll ist das BundesMinisterium für innere Sicherheit umsonst Linux (im Form von Knoppix CDs) verteilt? (vieleicht kannst du dir die vorher besorgen.)

7) Jo.. der Rest wäre glaubich eher nur Behauptungen die nun überhaupt mehr mit dem Problem zu tun haben.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir Weiter geholfen.

----------

## Gekko

Seltsamer Vater.

Wenn mans recht überlegt, und einem Menschen mehr verschiedene Oberflächen (nicht gleich Betriebssysteme administrieren, sondern einfach nur benutzen) benutzen lässt, haben sie es doch viel leichter sich in diesem Bezug auf Computern zurechtzufinden. D.H. höhere Erfahrung würde es doch allemal bringen. Man muss das Ding ja nicht gleich Administrieren können, es reicht doch völlig wenn der User sich in mehreren Systemen zurechtfindet, um einen Vorsprung gegenüber den gesagten ~90% Benutzern zu haben die Windows Klicki/only kompatibel (   :Razz:   ) sind.

Warum sträubt er sich dagegen, dass seine Tochter was lernt?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: Wenn die Tochter schon sagt: ich will was lernen (grob übersetzt) warum wird sie da gleich "beschnitten"?

----------

## cbuehler

Du kannst ja einen Bootsplash mit XP-Style erstellen, dann den Login-Screen von KDE mit Theme "Redmond" und als KDE-Skin den XP-Skin benutzten. (oder gleich - verdammt, mir ist der Name entfallen, aber da gibts ein Window-Manager, der die Windows-GUI so detailtreu wie möglich nachempfindet)

Da würde ich dann gerne das Gesicht des Vaters sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## plate

XPde heisst der Windows-Lookalike.

----------

## cbuehler

danke, genau das hab ich gemeint

----------

## lonF

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir überlegen deiner Freundin zum Geb-Tag eine KnoppixCD zu schenken.

Hat den Vorteil Du versaust es Dir mit deinem "Schwiegervater".  :Wink: 

MfG steroh

Uppps man sollte Threads bis zum Ende lesen.

----------

## Lasker

Vielleicht verwechselt der Vater deiner Freundin ja auch einfach nur XP mit Jungfräulichkeit...

Klär ihn doch mal auf!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich hab selber auch XP auf meinem Rechner und mit der vagen Befürchtung, deine

Freundin würde nach einer Linux Installation nichts mehr damit machen wollen, liegt ihr Vater so daneben nicht!   :Shocked: 

Wenn die Frage lauten würde, wozu eigentlich immer noch XP, könnte ich dir leicht helfen:

Das wäre in 1 bis 2 Sätzen abgehandelt.

----------

## plate

Unfug. Nur noch wenige Jobs sind ganz ohne Windowskenntnisse zu bekommen, selbst von Frittenverkäufern dürfte heute erwartet werden, mit irgendeinem POS-Registrierkassenersatzprogramm unter Windows zurechtzukommen. Selbstverständlich muss sie Windows beherrschen, alles andere ist Maschinenstürmerei der altertümlichsten Sorte. Auch jemand, der aus politischen Gründen nur Fahrrad fährt, kann trotzdem einen Führerschein haben.

----------

## Deever

Vielleicht paßt das nicht hierher, aber ich jedenfalls kann mit Windous erst richtig arbeiten, seit ich Linux benutze! (Nein, ich mein nicht Cygwin)

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## sui

ich hab zur ursprungsfrage einen artikel gefunden:

http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/software/103409/index.html

gruss sui

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab zur ursprungsfrage einen artikel gefunden:
> 
> http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/software/103409/index.html
> 
> gruss sui

 

Hmm, jo. Nicht schlecht aber manche vergleiche hinken doch schon, und die bepunktung ist auch nicht so super.Beispiel. windows liegt klar in vorne bei  Spielen mit:

1:1 Nun ja ich weiß nicht. In der ecke hätte windows einfach mehr verdient. Also ist der vergleich mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.

Netter link aber ich glaube nicht gut genug.

----------

## Pixelbrei

deleted...

----------

